
British teenager suspected of being mystery hacker who stole CIA boss emails - derFunk
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/crime/12154592/British-teenager-suspected-of-being-a-mystery-hacker-who-stole-CIA-boss-emails.html
======
andy_ppp
I really hate these sort of laws, surely is on the CIA to not be easy to get
access to this sort of stuff from a 15 year old kid.

It's the same with banks lending to countries who are unable to repay, or CEOs
never going to jail for aiding and abetting Mexican drug cartels. No one takes
responsibility for their own stuff any more.

~~~
kayoone
> surely is on the CIA to not be easy the get access to this sort of stuff
> from a 15 year old kid

Just because you can throw a stone into a storefront and steal stuff, does not
mean you are free to do that.

Or are you arguing that just because it's the evil CIA, it's fine to hack them
and leak tons of personal info (which potentially puts lifes in danger)

~~~
TheOtherHobbes
The argument is that CIA - which counts itself as part of the security
services - ought to know at least a little about online security.

>Just because you can throw a stone into a storefront and steal stuff, does
not mean you are free to do that.

There are parts of the world where tourists are warned about pickpockets.

Of course pickpockets shouldn't pick pockets. But that's not the world we live
in.

Only a fool goes walking in those parts of the world without taking good
precautions. And if you're an intelligence agent, that goes at least double.

~~~
kayoone
Sure, but again, just because something is possible and seen daily around the
world does not mean it's legal or should not be prosecuted. Like someone else
said, that is like a rapist blaming the victim for making it too easy.

~~~
Tiksi
I don't think the argument is that they shouldn't be prosecuted for hacking
the CIA, as much as that the CIA should _also_ be prosecuted for having such
shit security on important data.

Personally I don't think drafting a new law for that is a good idea, but I can
see how it could fall under gross negligence.

------
basicplus2
hell.. seriously.. if a 15 year old can hack your systems.. your systems are
shit

~~~
viraptor
Not necessarily. One of the first format string exploits was created by a 16
year old. Luca Todesco provides a constant stream of iOS issues since 17, I
believe. I'm sure there are younger hackers around.

~~~
qb45
Are you arguing that _< string.h>_ isn't shit? ;)

~~~
viraptor
Today it is. In '90s it's what we had.

------
pasbesoin
Meanwhile, the pinhead using AOL for this stuff goes unpunished.

------
dawnbreez
Does anyone else think this kid's a scapegoat?

